# Looking to rehome a corn snake in NYC



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm trying to help a friend find a home for their corn snake. Pm if you're in NYC and interested. It's free!


----------



## Chris T (Mar 26, 2012)

Idk how to PM a person here, i'm new. Is this person still giving the creature away? I've been searching for this type of snake for a week now. I'm in Brooklyn,NY and can travel to pick up.

Please email me : Kingbeast2012 at gmail dot com


----------

